# Sears Craftsman Shaper model 113.239200



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi !I recently purchased what I think is called a shaper and require assistance.I like the way it is set up with a cast iron top,a handy depth adjuster.It runs smooth,how ever before I start tinkering with it I would like to know more about it.If anyone can help me with the following questions I would really appreciate it.
1)A manual
2)Size of collet. I am not sure if I can use router bits or require special bits.
3)I would like to know if I could use this as router for smaller projects .
4) Age and value of unit. I purchased the unit (Photo attached) for $ 30.00 at an auction now I have to figure out how it works.
5)General maintanence required.

Thanks
Arne


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Arne

Can't see the photograph! Shapers generally run a lot slower than routers (up to about 12,000 rpm) so they're not really the ideal tool to use with any but the largest router cutters, such as panel raisers - and if you don't already have any panel raiser bits it may well be cheaper to buy the appropriate shaper cutters for the machine. What shapers are much better than routers at doing is making large cross section cuts in a single pass, such as deep rebates. They are also a lot better for doing deep ring fence (curve) work such as arched heads on door casings and the like. robably better to think of it as the same, but different

Hopefully someone a bit more knowledgeable about this model will come along to answer your more specific questions shortly

Regards

Phil


----------



## libra123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Phil
Arne


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 7, 2011)

Your shaper was made for Sears by the Emerson Electric Company. I have a model 113.239201.
You can go to the Old Woodworking Machines (Vintage Machinery . org) web site and search Sears.
It will take you to a page showing history and manufacturers of Sears Craftsman tools. 
Clic on the publication reprints and then clic on the tab Filter showing publication types and select shapers.
This will show you several reprints. The closest will be the 113.239201. You can download the manual there. They suggest donating some $ to help defray the cost of the site and info.
I would paste the URL but until I have the alloted posts I am forbidden from doing so!
Hope this helps.
Laurence


----------

